
Zachtronics' New Game “Opus Magnum” Now Available in Early Access on Steam - Deimorz
http://store.steampowered.com/app/558990/Opus_Magnum/
======
mrguyorama
I love Zachtronics and eagerly purchase every game they are involved in. Even
though I haven't really clicked with spacechem, TIS-100 and SHENZHEN I/O, I
still purchased them. Infinifactory however truly clicked with me, and I
played it endlessly.

I enjoy supporting the company because of the openness and history, as well as
things like free DLC, and an obvious desire to provide good content for users
instead of making a quick buck. I feel that when I purchase a Zachtronics
game, I am not padding the pocket of some CEO who views me as a money printer,
I feel as if I am contributing to a group who truly want me to enjoy their
art.

This game seems to be a reimagining of [http://www.zachtronics.com/the-codex-
of-alchemical-engineeri...](http://www.zachtronics.com/the-codex-of-
alchemical-engineering/)

